# DefenseBand



## Phil Elmore (Nov 23, 2004)

*Review Link*






_I asked Norm if I could choke him with my watch.  "Sure," he said._


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2004)

If someone gets that close to me I sure as hell would do something more effective than choke him with a watchband..


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 23, 2004)

Like drink his blood?


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, that's a bad idea. If I was to be able to get someone using that thing to disengage, given that it is attatched to their wrist and dangling there, it's going to help me break their arm. And like Drac said, there are other much more practical things that can be done from that range that cost less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's kitschy, but impractical IMHO. 

BTW, look at the picture. You could be using his shirt to choke him if you wanted to choke him, you don't need a fancy watchband. That way, you can use your wristspace for gold, thus enhancing your style.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 23, 2004)

It worked pretty well for me last wednesday.

And no, nobody got hurt, I promise.:wink:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm not actually using it the way I'm supposed to be using it -- the picture was taken for comic effect.  The theory behind the band is that it's easier to apply a vascular choke with some sort of artificial leverage than with just your limbs.  I don't expect I'll ever use my review sample, but it makes a nice watchband and I'd rather have it than not have it.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 23, 2004)

I actually think its cool. My friend has one, and sure...it's not the end all be all for self-defense, but it is still cool all the same...  :ultracool


----------



## Adept (Nov 24, 2004)

Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 24, 2004)

I view items like this in the same way as credit-card knives, weighted bandanas, and any of the other improvised/backup weapons people carry.  It's not going to be my first choice but as others have said, better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. 

The best weapon is the one that gets the job done.


----------



## 8253 (Nov 25, 2004)

Neat idea but i've never met anyone who attacks you when they dont know you are behind them.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 25, 2004)

Vascular chokes are not always performed from behind -- and self-defense scenarios do not always end as they began.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Like drink his blood?


Brother, if that's what it take to go home at the end of the day..


----------

